
Ubuntu 19.10 “Eoan Ermine” with ZFS Support Released - Tepix
http://releases.ubuntu.com/eoan/
======
octosphere
Looking forward to creating an encrypted filesystem with ZFS. The snapshots
thing seems to be a good unique selling point of ZFS. Will be interesting to
see how I go about creating an encrypted ZFS filesystem. Does anyone know -
does the encrypted filesystem use LUKS as an abstraction layer on top of ZFS?
(Or is the crypto a specific ZFS thing?)

